
A list of vendors at the PyCon job fair that hire remotely - kungfooey
https://github.com/briandailey/pycon-2014-job-fair?original_author=true
======
phantom_oracle
There's just one issue with the survey (although this is fucking brilliant!):

You should have first defined what "Remote" means.

A company could be willing to hire remote, but to them remote could mean
somebody within the area who can drop by the office from time to time.

Still, I am very impressed by your efforts.

~~~
kungfooey
If I had to do it again I would have asked "Does your company embrace a remote
work culture?" That's more what I was looking for. Oh well. It was still
interesting to talk to 45 different companies and get their take on it.

I did ask a few details about how they accommodated remote work (most had
teams on IRC, Slack, or Hipchat and only one said they used Jabber) but I
didn't standardize as much so I didn't write down all that data. I only had
about 2 hours to collect all this so I had to make some sacrifices somewhere.
As it was I missed a couple of companies that folded their tables up before I
could get to them.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Perhaps you don't need to make the process completely manual.

You could collect the data through some hosted form from all the companies at
the same time.

~~~
chrismorgan
Or recruit a few people to help.

~~~
michaelchum
I would volunteer to help out at next year's Pycon in Mtl if you're planning
to do produce a similar survey

------
dochtman
Hmm, I didn't think Facebook did actual remote hiring. At least on their
Careers site, their jobs seem pretty attached to locations. At least one
random Software Engineering job said it required being on location.

~~~
stormbrew
I went through some of the hiring process at fb, and it was quite promising
(hard to tell, but I was pretty sure I was almost to an offer), but decided I
couldn't relocate at the time and remote was a complete non-starter.

------
cmg_mo
I am a current employee at Cox Media and can say that our team has a large
percentage of full-time remote folks. We've got devs and from Portland to DC
and many major cities in between. All remote employees come in to Atlanta at
the same time once a year for "homecoming" but there is no expectation for
regular travel outside of that. Communication is primarily a cross between irc
or teamspeak as well as other tools and we can do fully remote interviews
also.

We are looking for solid python and django devs and we are actively trying to
fill several positions. I am a python dev who has been with Cox for almost a
year and can answer any questions.

Check out the job description here: [http://cmgd-
jobs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/developer.html](http://cmgd-
jobs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/developer.html)

------
lifeisstillgood
I am a big proponent of remote hiring and working - good for the developer,
and if done right, good for the company.

But boy it takes some work to get a remote worker as productive and plugged in
as an onsite worker.

But the very minute the _whole_ company is not on one site, remote is the only
way to go. Got two sites and no remote ethos - congratulations you now have
two companies. Got two floors on the same building and no remote ethos -
hooray, two companies.

it's a management and cultural shift - measuring by results, good upfront
grooming, in estment in tools, reducing schedule pressure, quality above all
else - the list is long

------
pincubator
It is interesting to see big companies like LinkedIn, Twitter, HP showed some
interest in hiring remotely. Not sure if they would consider hiring a regular
software developer remotely. Their answer mostly make me think of "Well, in
case there is an extraordinary hacker that we can benefit, we might think of
offering a remote job".

------
sunir
Olark live chat was at PyCon (no booth) and we hire remotely.

In fact, sometimes very remotely like the far flung islands of Scotland,
though we tend to want to pop in! :)

[https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

~~~
phantom_oracle
I actually came across this fact (you guys hire remotely) a while ago.

The hiring process seemed so brutal/intense to me.

Then again, hiring remote gives you every reason to scrutinize someone who may
never set foot in your offices.

~~~
sunir
Interesting feedback. What's brutal about our hiring process?

I imagine you're talking about the workalong for a day? We think it's a good
way for everyone to meet face to face, not just for us to get to know you but
for you to get to know us. Changing jobs and hiring someone are mutually big
commitments.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Perhaps it was the "way" the person I communicated with spoke about it.

Something like triple interviews, cut-throat competition for the position
(which shouldn't actually count as brutal on your side, but it is brutal) and
because it was a while back... I cannot recall the other parts.

Kudos to Olark for treating the business like a family though. I saw the link
and the get-togethers look pretty awesome :-)

I actually wasn't told about the "workalong for a day". That step in the
hiring phase seems okay though.

